# Cheap Diesel in Tavira



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 5, 2018)

New Prio gas station in Tavira now offering Top Diesel for €1.34 just got some this morning. For anyone interested it's just near the Grand Plaza tucked around a corner. Asked attendant why was so cheap and she said they are doing a promotion on at momement. Other Prio's In the area are about €1.44 which is still good as I've seen lately Repsol at €1.51 :scared:


----------



## iampatman (Nov 5, 2018)

€1.249 per litre here in Mazarron.

Pat


----------



## walpeter (Nov 5, 2018)

I was paying just over a euro in some places in March this year!


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 5, 2018)

Cheers, Gary.
I filled up there, last week.
Anyone coming over the Guardiana had best fill up at Ayamonte.


----------



## kenspain (Nov 5, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> New Prio gas station in Tavira now offering Top Diesel for €1.34 just got some this morning. For anyone interested it's just near the Grand Plaza tucked around a corner. Asked attendant why was so cheap and she said they are doing a promotion on at momement. Other Prio's In the area are about €1.44 which is still good as I've seen lately Repsol at €1.51 :scared:



They just put it up in our village when i filled the car up sunday wea 1.12 cents a litre today is gone up to 1.15 a litre. Blinking robbers :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 5, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Cheers, Gary.
> I filled up there, last week.
> Anyone coming over the Guardiana had best fill up at Ayamonte.



Was thinking of going over to Ayamonte last week Paul when we were in V. Real but remembered what you said last month about the 3 metre height restrictions on the bridge! Didn't want to give our Walter a "haircut"!! Do you know if they've finished the work on bridge yet? 
Cheers Gary


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 5, 2018)

I was going to ask the same question, Gary. It's 6 weeks since we crossed, looked like a big job then?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 6, 2018)

France     French supermarkets cut cost of petrol to appease angry motorists - The Local


----------



## Les Haro (Nov 6, 2018)

*Spend and save*

So all you lot bought vans and drove them hundreds and hundreds of miles to get cheap diesel. 
Just what are you going to do with the pennies you saved.
You are just setting this site up for ridicule.


----------



## iampatman (Nov 6, 2018)

Les Haro said:


> So all you lot bought vans and drove them hundreds and hundreds of miles to get cheap diesel.
> Just what are you going to do with the pennies you saved.
> You are just setting this site up for ridicule.



I know one should play the ball and not the man but you really are spouting tosh. I didn’t buy my van to drive thousands of miles to find cheap diesel but I’d prefer to pay the lowest price I can find and if someone from this forum posts a garage with “cheap” fuel I appreciate that and in turn let folk know if I’ve found some less expensive fuel.
One thing that makes this site special is the willingness of folk to share information. Having said that I’m not telling you what I spend my saved pennies on.

Pat


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 6, 2018)

My fuel tank holds 80 litres.
 If I put 75 litres in and save 10c a litre.. I've earned 7.50€. To earn that, it's another 1.88€
 in tax.
That gives me. A notional 9.38€ to spend on beer.
A litre of Lidl beer is 98c.
So for almost no effort, I'm 9½ litres of free beer better off.

It would be madness not to  do it.
That's why Yorkshireman happily drive to Spain.
Its called  " Yorkshire-nomics.".


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 6, 2018)

Heres a good link for Spanish fuel prices near you ...Keep a look out for Eroski supermarkets they usually have great prices but they can few and far between ..

Geoportal


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah, but we don't use them.
Management says they all smell musty.
I can't argue.. She's the pilot.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 7, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> My fuel tank holds 80 litres.
> If I put 75 litres in and save 10c a litre.. I've earned 7.50€. To earn that, it's another 1.88€
> in tax.
> That gives me. A notional 9.38€ to spend on beer.
> ...



i was born in doncaster,
i say take 200 quids worth of food thats cheaper in uk than in spain.
you dont save alot ,perhaps twenty quid . 
but buy twenty ltrs of spanish wine that would cost 90 quid in uk. 
so using yorkshire -nomics we get 90quids worth of wine free. 
but fit big fuel tanks then you dont need to buy fuel in portugal. 
4-500ltr tanks work great.


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 7, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Yeah, but we don't use them.
> Management says they all smell musty.
> I can't argue.. She's the pilot.



You dont go inside for diesle :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 7, 2018)

when your near the border ayamonte or irun the saving is a lot more than pennies, on the way back a fortnight ago we filled up at alkampo irun for €1.09 nothing less than €1.47 in france later that day a saving of over €30 on 85 ltrs, french woman next to us had a light blue container that nearly filled her estate car boot being filled up ,


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 7, 2018)

Costco are doing premium diesel for £1.30, you need to be a member and your membership card is scanned.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 8, 2018)

BKen2 said:


> You dont go inside for diesle :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



Management can't pass a supermarket without going in.. While I fuel up the van. 
I'm in no position to argue.. She'd leave me in Salford, if I ever did... :scared:


----------



## kenspain (Nov 8, 2018)

Take care when buying cheap diesel in spain i have always used our garage for cheap diesel and just had to get the van repaired the garage said that the last lot they got i was not good had a few customers complain about it .


----------

